# Farm toy show Alexander NY Oct 23, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

October 23, New York, Alexander: Alexander Farm Toy Show from 9 a.m. to 3 p.m. at the Alexander Fire Department Recreation Hall, Rt. 98 (1 mile south of Rt. 20), 8 miles South of Batavia. For Info call (585) 227-1864.


----------

